# New Apprentice



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

essirah31 said:


> Hello all!!! This is my first post on here. I just got my card yesterday saying that I'm officially indentured as a 1st year apprentice!!! I'm super excited, but clueless. I want to hear from some experienced JW's please. As a new apprentice, an extremely "green" apprentice, with absolutely no experience whatsoever in this field or anything even remotely close.... any advice on what to expect Day 1 on site? Anything you have to say about what I should attempt to do a little reading on to know before I show up? Whatever you have to say would be much appreciated. Thanks all!! Oh yea, I'm a woman, not that it matters, but.... hehehe


There really is no point to read anything becAuse it will be over your head if u don't know much. I would just say work hard at what ever they tell u to do and ask alot of questions to understand what's going on also becareful on the job site because there are alot of hazards. Quick question tho. Do apprentices get paid while in the class room?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Learn the names of the materials and try to pay attention to the electrical terms such as grounded conductor vs nongrounded. A beginners course at a local school may be helpful.


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Learn the names of the materials and try to pay attention to the electrical terms such as grounded conductor vs nongrounded. A beginners course at a local school may be helpful.


Dennis do apprentices get paid in class


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Birdonawire said:


> Dennis do apprentices get paid in class


I am not a union guy so I have no idea. NC does not have electrical unions-- although the unions are trying to get in.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not a union guy so I have no idea. NC does not have electrical unions-- although the unions are trying to get in.




Actually we do have an electrical union in NC Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Actually we do have an electrical union in NC Dennis.


I didn't know that. They are not around here-- maybe Raleigh, Charlotte and Greensborough have them---I guess they did get their foot in then.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I didn't know that. They are not around here-- maybe Raleigh, Charlotte and Greensborough have them---I guess they did get their foot in then.




I had no idea we did either until a few years ago. I'm not sure how many contractors we have. It could be just one. I'm also not sure what cities have a local. William1978 is in whatever local we have here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I didn't know that. They are not around here-- maybe Raleigh, Charlotte and Greensborough have them---I guess they did get their foot in then.



Dennis Durham has local 289.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Dennis Durham has local 289.


Well it is obvious I don't know my ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Psyphren (Dec 31, 2010)

Learn ohms law!

E = I×R

E is volts
I is amps
R is resistance or ohms
Or
E÷I=R
Or
E÷R=I 
As far as class goes this will help you'll use it CONSTANTLY!
E
I•R


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well it is obvious I don't know my ass from a hole in the ground.



I had no idea about ours until william told me. I had heard we had one but I thought it was like bigfoot....talked about but never seen. I didnt know about durham until I googled it. :laughing:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you guys here learn ohms law from the triangle? Why is volts E instead of V? Or is this a stupid question?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> Do you guys here learn ohms law from the triangle? Why is volts E instead of V? Or is this a stupid question?


Some use V and some use E. Not a stupid question. Why is "I" amps???? Probably something like electromagnetic force. The "I" , I believe is from the French for Intensite or intensity.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some use V and some use E. Not a stupid question. Why is "I" amps???? Probably something like electromagnetic force. The "I" , I believe is from the French for Intensite or intensity.


Good question Dennis, it's for intensity.. I had to do some research, that had me puzzled


----------



## Psyphren (Dec 31, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some use V and some use E. Not a stupid question. Why is "I" amps???? Probably something like electromagnetic force. The "I" , I believe is from the French for Intensite or intensity.


Yeah it stacks up like a triangle and works with power or Watts as well
P
I•E


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Psyphren said:


> Yeah it stacks up like a triangle and work with power or Watts as well
> P
> I•E


Thats taking me back to my college days, at least one thing is the same at each side of the pond?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Work hard, really hard.

For the most part you won't get treated the same as a male apprentice.... just what I've seen...


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

It's great to see young ladies becoming electricians here, they are few and far between in England..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> Do you guys here learn ohms law from the triangle? Why is volts E instead of V? Or is this a stupid question?


E is Electromotive force.

~Matt


----------



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a first year apprentice--I have a few tips. 
1)Don't be on time. Be early.
2)Don't be offended if you are a runner(parts bitch). The term has nothing to do with gender.
3)Ask questions and remember everything. Carry a pad and write things down.
4)Dress appropriately for work. 
5)You will learn everything you need to know, don't worry about trying to learn before you get there. Everyone there started the same way you are.
6)Have all the tools required on your tool list. Add a reamer, and a level. Always have a pencil, and the means to sharpen it.
7)Keep a good sense of humor about things, there is quite a bit of ball busting and harrasment. It helps the day go by, and lightens it up a bit.
8)If it's a hard hat job, keep it on. If you're cutting pipe, wear safety glasses. Buy gloves for when you are doing demo work. Go to the local union hall and get a hard hat. I just showed up for my first day and ended up wearing a bright orange lid, and the guys got miles of **** to bust on me for that one.
9)Pay attention, and luckily you get paired up with a really cool journeyman. They will teach you tons of everything you need to know, and always remember---this is very important----apprentices get the rabbit. You will figure that one out soon enough.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

hillman1 said:


> 9)Pay attention, and luckily you get paired up with a really cool journeyman. They will teach you tons of everything you need to know, and always remember---this is very important----apprentices get the rabbit.


Don't expect the scrap unless it's given to you. There's a lot of journey's, even foreman that gobble that stuff up. You definitely don't want to be caught swiping it if they have not given you the greenlight to do so.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't screw up the coffee list :laughing:

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Chief_Triangle (Sep 4, 2010)

Just show that you are willing to be tougher than the other green boys. We have a girl here too, and just the fact that she wasn't scared to be a go getter, more than the boys got her right in with the GF.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations on scoring an apprenticeship!

Best advice I can give you is to have a " can do - no crying" attitude. No matter what the guys throw at you take it in your stride and try to wear your best smile when doing it. 

I'm currently doing a triple apprenticeship in plumbing, electrical and HVAC. I've already been pulled aside by a few people in the office to tell me the boss is very happy with my "get up n go, can help?" attitude. The plumbing apprentice not so much as he is very much a 9-5'er and moans constantly about working past 6pm.

We'll see if he lasts...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Learn the names of the materials and try to pay attention to the electrical terms such as grounded conductor vs nongrounded. A beginners course at a local school may be helpful.


She gets free training in the union. She has all the training at her disposal free of charge until she tops out.



Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not a union guy so I have no idea. NC does not have electrical unions-- although the unions are trying to get in.


I hope they do get in there. For all you guys up there. Might help your wage scale. At least there will be some guys in NC making a decent wage.



Dennis Alwon said:


> I didn't know that. They are not around here-- maybe Raleigh, Charlotte and Greensborough have them---I guess they did get their foot in then.


Like someone said William is in the union and he is from Charlotte NC. Anyone agree with me that William is one of the most polite members on this forum? Nothing to do with the union. He just never gets flustered or angry. Hes a perfect gentleman.



HARRY304E said:


> Don't screw up the coffee list :laughing:


It don't go like that on most union job sites. I have found most all apprentices are treated very well. I remember when I was an apprentice. If you wanted coffee, you got it yourself. And if someone sent you, they paid for yours. "I'll buy, you fly". That was the theme.


----------



## prepressman (Jun 4, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some use V and some use E. Not a stupid question. Why is "I" amps???? Probably something like electromagnetic force. The "I" , I believe is from the French for Intensite or intensity.


FYI: E, represents electromotive force not electromagnetic force.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

Pocket notebook
10 N 1
Try to pair up with a mentor. Not necessarily the guy you are working with, but a journeyman you can call with questions, tips, concerns, etc.
Don't trust anybody. I don't know about other areas but here in Milwaukee it's like a mix of Machiavellion politics and constant gossip. The hall is a small world.
Don't mouth off. This is never good.
Be the last one to break/lunch, the second one to stand up (wait for the foreman/lead guy to get up first).


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep your bad thoughts of others to yourself.

If you only say good things of others, even people you can't stand, you will go far.

In small-world shops, there will be factions of different douchebags who may try to recruit you. Stay at arm's length, don't let yourself get manipulated into their little power trips. Even if you get sent down the road, in the long run, you'll be far better off.


----------

